# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  OMG ashbringer 0.0

## Victor

http://www.ashbringer.com/images/scr...ts/maulgar.jpg

----------


## Nugma

???????????????????????????????????????!
I'm lost.

----------


## Victor

wonder if this is real o.O ... if it is its like uber pwnage ..the dps the chance on hit ! holy shit...

----------


## Nugma

> wonder if this is real o.O ... if it is its like uber pwnage ..the dps the chance on hit ! holy shit...


The item is realm and exists on live realms. You can't get it right now though. I think it's an item like Martin Thunder:P Time will show us.

----------


## jimmy2222

hahahahah, no that is sooooo ****ing fake, 2.00 speed and 2h? 271 dps? also, look at the background behind the item link and look at the ogre and the font for his name. oh yeah, and thats in cenarion refuge in silithus.

----------


## Chsz

Thats fake.

----------


## Victor

yea thought so ...would've bin cool tho..i mean for people with CA

----------


## Nugma

I've seen people link it before etc. It's real, but no one can get it right now. In the questline, it says that it can't be cleansed. This sword isn't gonna be optainable anytime soon (Maybe, but it's getting a huge nerf before)

----------


## EliMob441

No guys it is totally real!!!

----------


## godest

what is the quest line exactly ? where do i start it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ?

----------


## Nugma

> what is the quest line exactly ? where do i start it  ?


1: It's NOT a hunter sword
2: You shouldn't worry about that
3: Hunters don't get to need on Corrupted Ashbringer (If they ever win one, i'll laugh my ass off)
4: You need Corrupted Ashbringrt
5: Go to SM
6: Talk
7: Get quest
8: Find a dude in Draenor 
9: The dude isn't released yet, it appears.

----------


## godest

rofl :P duuude, i got more chars then my hunter :P :yuck: no need to be rude :wavey:

----------


## Sallix

It DOES exist but is a gm item :\

----------


## Xepher

> It DOES exist but is a gm item :\


 
lol @ this if it was a GM item it would be an artifact homie not legendary

----------


## ShortButStrong

lol.........

----------


## Nugma

> rofl :P duuude, i got more chars then my hunter :P :yuck: no need to be rude :wavey:


I wasn't being rude. If that was what you felt, i apologize.

----------


## justinatwarcraft

ASHBRINGER IS REALL!!! i saw it on the alleria server.. some dude (WASNT GM) (HES MY FREIND) was walking round with it.. sells for like.. 10k g (KIDDING) at the vendor

----------


## Squirllz

> ASHBRINGER IS REALL!!! i saw it on the alleria server.. some dude (WASNT GM) (HES MY FREIND) was walking round with it.. sells for like.. 10k g (KIDDING) at the vendor


What was his character name? I'd love to see it.

----------


## freezer1012

Wtf!!!???!?!?

----------


## SmaugCZ

It is fake, you know, you can make an item ingame with custom tooltip etc...

----------


## Penguinator

hehehehhe they arent gm weapons and dont mind the level 255 thingy thats just nonsense :P :P  :Frown: 6):  :Frown: 6): :yuck: 







it was me :O!

----------


## Solera

ooo nicce :P

very cool things... butnice 225 lvl to :P

----------


## Anthony14

Just did a bit of research i found the Ashbringer on Allakhazam
http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.ht...ve;witem=33336

----------


## Anthony14

Just did a bit of research i found the Ashbringer on Allakhazam
http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.ht...ve;witem=33336

----------


## Penguinator

okayy?? but who is a gm and has all 4.... ill post a pic of my supa venda!

----------


## Dajoker

penguinator ur a gm of a private sever?

----------


## Penguinator

ive got my own server but ive gmd few times go look at the looking for gms topic thingy around here im not sure what its called but i know its around here :/
*currently looking for GM position on 2.0.10+ i have one person that wanted me to gm for them but i havnt heard back so im currently looking for place to gm

----------


## brainless1331

thes weppen es real you can gedt a swort in naxx ther start a q for thes swort

----------


## Penguinator

i know.....

----------


## kBlaster

It's entirely real...
http://www.ashbringer.com/images/scr...ation%2002.jpg

----------


## xI ZuKe Ix

defiantly fake

----------


## original~GANK~staz

dood gms dont comment on items and future shit i tried

----------


## Penguinator

Well kblaster i think you should give us more pics of your gm talk you could be talking to a gm on a private server tho i know ashbringer is real flirting with girl gms gets ya somewhere

----------


## Flying Piggy

The weapon is real but no "normal" WoW player can get it because there is no drop source and no vendor who sells it . The only people who can get it are GMs .

----------


## Hacker

Does that means it is a Gm weapon? :P

----------


## Nugma

> Does that means it is a Gm weapon? :P


Define "gm" weapon please? Normal players can get it if someone dropped / sold /quest. Ashbringer is to be released soon in a quest-chain (Yes, a quest) But these are not the stats it will have. The current Ashbringers are just for fun or trying looks out, they're still working on the quest chain and hope to be finish it soon. Only GM's can get it, but it's not a "GM only" meaning only GM's can equip it.

----------


## Mitnick

i think its fake : / too good, prob. a gm sword

----------


## Bane.

No offense but, lords sake people!!! Yes its real! and yes u can get it!!! Its just that you must have seriously absolutely NO life to get it!!! the quest takes 3 months of sittin and doin nothin but campin out on ur comp. Heres a video off youtube that i wish i didnt watch becuz 1) this dudes a nerd who has NO life and 2) its srysly retarted, but he DOES mention how he was doing the quest for the cleansed ashbringer. Link -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CvQq...elated&search=

EDIT: dammit, it turns out that effer was a hoax, I WATCHED THE PAINFUL MOVIE FOR NOTHING!!! but still i did find out THIS
www.ashbringer.com
hehe. some nerd site lol try it. has all info

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> I WATCHED THE PAINFUL MOVIE FOR NOTHING!!!


haha

----------


## Debt

Ok, ashbringer is not YET avaiable to players but it will be, there is talk of a powerful mage and Mograines other son who can craft a new ashbringer because the corrupted one cannot be cleansed, so i think its Khadgar; he has no real history and is a caster who we were told crafted a "special" wepon before being killed, then he woke up in outland or w/e happened to him

----------


## Chickensoup

i know so many people who've photo shopped that

----------


## kBlaster

> Well kblaster i think you should give us more pics of your gm talk you could be talking to a gm on a private server tho i know ashbringer is real flirting with girl gms gets ya somewhere


#1 It isn't my chat.
#2 I found it on allakhazam
#3 Using the proper mods and ui commands you can link it, it doesn't have the stats shown in the initial pic, however.
#4 Sorry it took so long to reply
#5 To whoever said that GMs don't comment on future things > In 2.0.1 I recorded (I no longer have the video) several chats with GMs about if Illidan would be an opponent in the future because my friends did not believe me, and eventually one of the chats led to a GM spilling the beans and saying that he would be released, yet the Twin Blades or Glaives of Azzinoth would not as they were "experimental" items.

Finally... the image of the actual item is faked. I can't remember the url but theres a site to generate items like that... and one of the backgrounds for the link you can use is EXACTLY the same as the "Molten Core" one used in the pic... proving that the picture is fake, but in reality the item is not.

----------


## Inzaghi92

nice,gief ashbringer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sacrifice

dont u guys see thats really fake picture, the ashbringer stats and all others are copyed from private server, gm weapon.

----------


## Debt

It aint a GM item its just not available YET but it will be

----------


## Powah

It is in game, but not attainable yet, so that is indeed a fake

----------


## Debt

BTW for those ppl who think this is a GM wep those are called artefacts and are red not orange and i dont mean to be mean so soz in advance if i seem to be flaming

----------


## TMK

> hahahahah, no that is sooooo ****ing fake, 2.00 speed and 2h? 271 dps? also, look at the background behind the item link and look at the ogre and the font for his name. oh yeah, and thats in cenarion refuge in silithus.


r3tard

----------


## Nugma

IT'S NOT A GOD DAMN GM ITEM! 
It might be inga,e but there is NO WAY of getting it! Just like Emerald Dream, no way to get in, get it?
It WILL be released once they're done with the quest-line! these are just for fun / found on a private server. That means
THEY ARE REAL, BUT NOT THE FINAL STATS!
It's NOT a GM weapon, it's NOT a weapon, it is NOTHING! Get over it!




> r3tard


You're really cool, eh? You must be really ****ing smart to come up with a response like that! /SLAP

----------


## iaretehfunny?

Ok first off, NOT A ******* GM ITEM! NOT FAKE! JUST NOT OBTAINABLE YET! BLIZZ IS WORKING ON IT! right now, no one is sure of the actual stats, u wanna know why, BC BLIZZ IS STILL WORKING ON IT! i've seen many different screen shots of it and none of them agree on anything so dont get your hopes up for getting this item. But i do know this, Captain Mograine in Naxx this was his father's sword, and on my PRIVATE SERVER I entered SM with it equipped and this ghost appears (?? undead) its all at www.ashbringer.com just take time to read it, but you cannot get it so we can just let it go, and if you are playing on a private server, i suggest u get the staff that is 6000-9000dmg and 2574.3 dps  :Big Grin:  better than the ashbringer can ever be




> BTW for those ppl who think this is a GM wep those are called artefacts and are red not orange and i dont mean to be mean so soz in advance if i seem to be flaming


GM items are not red but  peachy color dont look at thottbot and allakazam and assume that they are red because they arnt (not flaming but informing) 

real item stop saying its fake
kthxbye

P.S. it also makes sounds when u go n2 SM with it equipped http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1FvVwvaQtE

----------


## ArcHaxx

> Ok first off, NOT A ******* GM ITEM! NOT FAKE! JUST NOT OBTAINABLE YET! BLIZZ IS WORKING ON IT! right now, no one is sure of the actual stats, u wanna know why, BC BLIZZ IS STILL WORKING ON IT! i've seen many different screen shots of it and none of them agree on anything so dont get your hopes up for getting this item. But i do know this, Captain Mograine in Naxx this was his father's sword, and on my PRIVATE SERVER I entered SM with it equipped and this ghost appears (?? undead) its all at www.ashbringer.com just take time to read it, but you cannot get it so we can just let it go, and if you are playing on a private server, i suggest u get the staff that is 6000-9000dmg and 2574.3 dps  better than the ashbringer can ever be
> 
> 
> 
> GM items are not red but  peachy color dont look at thottbot and allakazam and assume that they are red because they arnt (not flaming but informing) 
> 
> real item stop saying its fake
> kthxbye
> 
> P.S. it also makes sounds when u go n2 SM with it equipped http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1FvVwvaQtE



exactly what i was gonna say... thought i was the only one who realized what the color was

----------


## xolotl

Too rediculous, too overpowerd. probibly a real sword, but probibly not correct stats.

----------


## LJN

lol what??????

----------


## BlaBlubl

thats a fake nothing else

----------


## arcaton

:P ive seen better weps

----------


## arcaton

O_O sorry for double post but on http://www.blizzplanet.com/content/301/ it shows you other people from the Scarlet Crusade in northrend..with the expansion maybe you'll be able to get one of the ashbringers now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tinky

"Hunters want every single weapon in the game" - Wise words from a wise human.

----------


## Penguinator

Okay THE PIC IS NOT FAKE

----------


## ncw

dang couldnt see it that well but i likie!  :Big Grin:

----------


## durber07

:/ that loot was wierd..not green,not blue,not purple (epic) it was orange :O i have heard of something like this on a vid on youtube says theres weps above epic:

ledgendary
Artefact

those are GM weps ... COOL!!!

----------


## J-A-K-E

i heard a rumor that ashbringer will be avaliable in northrend expansion

----------


## LingMei

It will be given to an NPC in the expansion, there was an article somewhere about it...

Supposedly given to one of the major lore NPCs...

Need to get a hold of where I read that >.>

----------

